# LG Refrigerator's blown FUSE



## retiredman2006 (Aug 2, 2011)

How I repaired my LG Refrigerator's blown FUSE. 


I made a novice video shows you what I did (slow pace) to fix the blown fuse on my LG refrig's circuit board. I'm not a refrig repairman nor do I do this for a living. If you follow what I did, then you take your own risk of doing it - don't blame me please if it doesn't work for you.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5F3Z7_LpJkc]&#x202a;LG Refrig FUSE Repair Part1.wmv&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

Wonderful addition to the site!


----------

